# Advice & tips for newbie drivers from a newbie himself



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I too am a newbie
I've been greatly helped by this forum and by several pros here
Just trying to give back and help newbie drivers out there who are just starting...

I will share what I've done and learned so far. Hope these tips help.
Here they are:

1) Lower your overhead costs as much as you can

e.g.
-drive a gas-saving car like Camry or Prius. I dont see how gas-guzzlers will make you money.
-use your own phone
-buy a used phone (I got a refurbished, unlocked iPhone* 5c from eBay for $200)
*(UPDATED on 02/11/2015) If I had to redo it, I would go with bigger screen devices such as Galaxy Note 3 or 4. Plus on Android phones, you can use Google Maps or Waze as a default mapping program, but not on iPhones
-get a decent monthly data plan from a reliable, major carrier such as Verizon, AT&T, T-Mobile, etc. 2GB data is enough for Uber (I have 3GB data plan at 4G speed with T-Mobile)
-get a used or refurbished stand-alone GPS (I got a Garmin Nuvi 52LM (Lifetime US-Map Updates) from eBay for $70)
(Yes, I use both Uber Maps on iPhone & Garmin 52LM for navigation, I use Garmin just as a reference for street names & intersections)
-get a cheap car phone holder (I got an air vent phone holder from eBay for $4)
DO NOT DRIVE WITHOUT PHONE HOLDER. It's very very dangerous!
-get a cheap car phone charger (I got mine from eBay for $1.50)
-get a cheap bluetooth earpiece (I got mine from eBay also for $14)
etc

2) Watch all Uber Training videos. If necessary, more than once

Link to Uber Training Videos: http://video.uber.com/

3) On your first day driving, drive during the day and stick to the areas you know very well. Drive all day to learn the ins and outs of Ubering. TRY NOT TO DRIVE AT NIGHT on your first day. I learned it the hard way LOL. Once you are familiar with the app & the ins and outs of Ubering, then driving at night would be no problem. At least, that's my experience.

4) Don't drive around wasting gas to look for a ping. Find a good spot (you will find "your spot" thru trial & error), park your car, and wait. Waiting is the hardest for me, so I bring my books and laptop to kill time

5) Have "thick skin" and smile in all occasions. You will see all types of riders, from the classy ones to the rude ones. Don't let whatever they say and do get to you. Stay polite & smile. This "thick skin" strategy will work for your benefits in the long run. It has worked for me and it will work for you too. It's hard but doable. My motto: "SMILE & PRETEND" LOL

6) After you drop your pax, park somewhere close and wait for 10 min for a ping. If you don't get a ping, drive back to your regular spot

7) (* ADDED on 02/12/2015) Keep a detailed log of all the miles you drive*. Write down all your expenses & keep all the receipts. You will need them for tax deductions. My Lyft mentor (yes, I too drive for Lyft) told me that he didn't pay any taxes last year because of these expenses & deductions

8) Be disciplined. Set your own schedule & the hours you drive, and STICK TO IT. Start with few hours and build from there. Like the old saying says "Self-discipline is the key to success"

That's all I can think of for now. I wish every newbie driver out there the very best!

-UberDesson-


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> 7) Write down all your expenses & keep all the receipts. You will need them for tax deductions. My Lyft mentor (yes, I too drive for Lyft) told me that he didn't pay any taxes last year because of these expenses & deductions


You can avoid saving all receipts if you plan to use the standard mileage deduction, just make sure you're keeping a detailed log of miles (personal and business) and possibly a log of rides (doesn't have to be too formal, something contemporaneous will suffice). I'm not sure how many on here use actual vehicle expenses, meaning their actuals exceed the standard deduction. I tracked actuals for a whole year (in a gas-guzzling Tahoe) when playing "real estate agent" and they still didn't come close to the IRS deduction.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

UberDesson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I too am a newbie
> I've been greatly helped by this forum and by several pros here
> ...


Thanks for sharing. However, I've been driving since May and my thick skin has not worn down from the drunk, rude, obnoxious PAX, but the stupid low UberX rates here in LA.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

UberDesson ~ Looks like a good list. I don't see anything in your recommendations that I'd contest. Some things will require adjusting, such as wait time, given the market of operation. Even though I've been at this for 4 months now, I'm probably considered a newbie still by many on here. I feel like a newbie sometimes as I make small mistakes on occasions, and try to learn not to repeat them.

If I had to add anything here, it would be to not beat yourself up over a bad night or weekend. I'm the worst about this! Try to look at how your doing averaged over a couple weeks to a month. If you're analyzing every day, you'll make yourself crazy as you see that you made half as much on this Friday as you did the previous Friday. For example, this Friday was my worst yet...crap fares and my first weekend night with not a single pax leaving a tip. I was pissed, discouraged, and really wondered if it was worth giving up my Friday/Saturday nights doing this gig. Then Saturday rolled around, decent fare totals and $47 in tips ($37 Lyft, $10 Uber...go figure). If I could just learn to step back and look at profits over time, then maybe I could avoid the grumpiness that follows a crap night on the road.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

ChrisInABQ said:


> You can avoid saving all receipts if you plan to use the standard mileage deduction, just make sure you're keeping a detailed log of miles (personal and business) and possibly a log of rides (doesn't have to be too formal, something contemporaneous will suffice). I'm not sure how many on here use actual vehicle expenses, meaning their actuals exceed the standard deduction. I tracked actuals for a whole year (in a gas-guzzling Tahoe) when playing "real estate agent" and they still didn't come close to the IRS deduction.


Thx for the insight. Appreciated it. I haven't had the chance to file income tax & deductions yet. But I think it's a good business practice to keep all the receipts & just in case you get audited by the IRS.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Western Warrior said:


> Thanks for sharing. However, I've been driving since May and my thick skin has not worn down from the drunk, rude, obnoxious PAX, but the stupid low UberX rates here in LA.


Thx for the reply. I hear you and wish Uber would raise the rates back. I spent almost 2 decades in casino business. There is a saying in Poker "you just have to play the hand you're dealt the best you can". That's how I look at it. We just have to deal with it the best we can.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

ChrisInABQ said:


> UberDesson ~ Looks like a good list. I don't see anything in your recommendations that I'd contest. Some things will require adjusting, such as wait time, given the market of operation. Even though I've been at this for 4 months now, I'm probably considered a newbie still by many on here. I feel like a newbie sometimes as I make small mistakes on occasions, and try to learn not to repeat them.
> 
> If I had to add anything here, it would be to not beat yourself up over a bad night or weekend. I'm the worst about this! Try to look at how your doing averaged over a couple weeks to a month. If you're analyzing every day, you'll make yourself crazy as you see that you made half as much on this Friday as you did the previous Friday. For example, this Friday was my worst yet...crap fares and my first weekend night with not a single pax leaving a tip. I was pissed, discouraged, and really wondered if it was worth giving up my Friday/Saturday nights doing this gig. Then Saturday rolled around, decent fare totals and $47 in tips ($37 Lyft, $10 Uber...go figure). If I could just learn to step back and look at profits over time, then maybe I could avoid the grumpiness that follows a crap night on the road.


I concur. Same in casino business. Some days, you make $200 or more from tips. And some days, it's so "dry" and you make $5. But like you said, it averages out in the long run and it will. When I was still working there, I looked at my tips income weekly not daily. It helps me see with the right perspective. And it reduces stress too.


----------



## Tommy B (Jan 29, 2015)

Let me give u guys my advice, simply do the job, stop chit chatting to clients, remember u are only a driver who gets paid to drive not to give political advice. I do AVG 30 rides daily go home with $200 plus, minus gas and Uber's cut. I do not suggest parking, i rather cruz, instead of waiting around. How much gas can u save in the winter time? Not much by waiting around. If you drive a none Hybird engine, u are in the wrong job. I suggest stick with dark area in the map, till u learn where to be at right time of day or night, however driving days is easy, all u need to do work opposite of downtown, meaning as soon as u take someone there, drive back to outside the working area, so u can get one back again to the downtown, and so on, do this for 10 to 20 times till rush hour is done. Nights is totally a different ball game, you need to be in areas where no cabs hang around, and by late night be around where cabs hang around. lol


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

ChrisInABQ said:


> You can avoid saving all receipts if you plan to use the standard mileage deduction, just make sure you're keeping a detailed log of miles (personal and business) and possibly a log of rides (doesn't have to be too formal, something contemporaneous will suffice). I'm not sure how many on here use actual vehicle expenses, meaning their actuals exceed the standard deduction. I tracked actuals for a whole year (in a gas-guzzling Tahoe) when playing "real estate agent" and they still didn't come close to the IRS deduction.


Stupid response. So I suppose you don't eat or drink and have no car maintenance?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> Stupid response. So I suppose you don't eat or drink and have no car maintenance?


Maintenance is included in the IRS standard mileage deduction, and you can't deduct your own food and drink. The only thing you need to do is keep a detailed log of your mileage, the IRS could care less about receipts when using the mileage deduction. You can only deduct a portion of the amenities you provide riders I believe (but who does that at these rates?)


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I too am a newbie
> I've been greatly helped by this forum and by several pros here
> ...


Newbies giving advice is how Brian Williams started misremembering things.

1. Get your electronics off amazon, better store. Don't get a garmin, it's garbage. Use waze, or Google maps 
2. Training videos don't teach you anything, previous customer service jobs do.
3. Drive whenever you feel comfortable. You'll make mistakes either way.
4. Play the garuntee game 
5. Have thick skin but don't be a chump. If the rider is mean, kick them out.
6. Get out of eye view after drop off, otherwise you'll be labeled as creepy.
7. Just track mileage 
8. Cliche work motivation advice


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I would recommend against a stand alone gps, unless your paying the subscription to get updates, they become outdated very fast, and I have had customers make fun of drivers that had gps instead of using Google maps in their previous trips, it's a waste of money since you have GPS on your phone, just learn how to use your tech, I'm not all that young and I have no problem navigating multiple apps, just learn the nuances of how the apps interact with each other, it's not random, if you don't like the way it's working try another technique. I used to hit navigate ever time I switched back to the app during a trip, had to keep canceling navigation to reload the same address, instead just switch back to maps and it picks right up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

Good advice and I would stongly recommend that you keep a standalone GPS device in the car at all times, just only use it when you have to. Get a model that has "LM" in the model number because those give you lifetime map updates. Where I live it's not uncommon to take a passenger to areas without cell service that I'm not familiar with and my TomTom has saved me. 

As far as getting your own phone cheap look into Republic Wireless. A brand new Moto G will run the Uber App just fine and will cost you $129 with $25 a month service, 5GB of cell data included.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I would not use any cell service except the major companies. Verizon and ATT are the only two with reliable enough coverage in my area to not drop signal during the route and end up getting hosed with a straightline fare calculation. Check the service map and talk to your pax about what they use before you switch to something like Republic. I also believe Republic requires you to maintain a ratio of cell network/wifi network use or you can get shut out of the cell network temporarily...bad bad news for Uber driving.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

PurpleCarPWM said:


> Good advice and I would stongly recommend that you keep a standalone GPS device in the car at all times, just only use it when you have to. Get a model that has "LM" in the model number because those give you lifetime map updates. Where I live it's not uncommon to take a passenger to areas without cell service that I'm not familiar with and my TomTom has saved me.
> 
> As far as getting your own phone cheap look into Republic Wireless. A brand new Moto G will run the Uber App just fine and will cost you $129 with $25 a month service, 5GB of cell data included.


You're correct about the Lifetime Map updates. My Garmin Nuvi 52 LM GPS has the most recent 2015 US Maps. I always turn it on so I can see the next cross streets & intersections. These street names on the 5" screen help me greatly.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Danikjan said:


> Newbies giving advice is how Brian Williams started misremembering things.
> 
> 1. Get your electronics off amazon, better store. Don't get a garmin, it's garbage. Use waze, or Google maps
> 2. Training videos don't teach you anything, previous customer service jobs do.
> ...


Agree with all


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

jackstraww said:


> Agree with all


You corrected his spelling on #4. That was very nice of you... lol


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

UberDesson said:


> You corrected his spelling on #4. That was very nice of you... lol


No problem- -what was nice of me is that I didnt mention it-


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> Stupid response. So I suppose you don't eat or drink and have no car maintenance?


I live in New Mexico and used to dealing with stupid people...so I got this.

As @IndyDriver stated, IRS doesn't give two shits about your food...neither how you eat nor how much it cost. You're not getting reimbursed for that as it's not a vehicle expense, which is what the discussion was about. I know it's hard to keep up with all the words sometimes.

We all have maintenance expenses. You have two paths to choose from...actuals or the IRS standard mileage deduction. If you choose to claim actuals, then you'll save all receipts and tally up what you spent. Some years you may be higher than the standard IRS mileage deductions, and some years you won't. More than likely, unless you're driving an older POS, you won't be better off doing this. But it's still your choice. I don't want to get accused of giving tax advice, so feel free to check out the link and decide what's best for you: http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc510.html.

And @UberBlackishX, before starting a reply with "Stupid response", you might want to piece together something brighter than the mention of meals expenses when we're clearly discussing vehicle expense.


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

Some of you come off as saying that mileage/maintenance is the ONLY tax deduction available to drivers. This is not true. You can also deduct cost of your mobile device, cell phone plan, any clothes you buy for the job, dry cleaning, water bottles (if you still supply those), and other such expenses.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Omair said:


> Some of you come off as saying that mileage/maintenance is the ONLY tax deduction available to drivers. This is not true. You can also deduct cost of your mobile device, cell phone plan, any clothes you buy for the job, dry cleaning, water bottles (if you still supply those), and other such expenses.


You can't deduct the entire cost of your mobile device. If you rent a device from Uber, you can deduct that full amount. If you use your personal plan for Uber/Lyft or whatever, you can deduct a % of it as business use, but not all.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> Thx for the reply. I hear you and wish Uber would raise the rates back. I spent almost 2 decades in casino business. There is a saying in Poker "you just have to play the hand you're dealt the best you can". That's how I look at it. We just have to deal with it the best we can.


^^^
Either that, or fold. 
I guess one of my faults is that when I do something, even if I don't like it, I have a tendency to just beat it to death.... like when I was in tech support for an ISP. 
HATED it, but I was still there for 14 months.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> I would recommend against a stand alone gps, unless your paying the subscription to get updates, they become outdated very fast, and I have had customers make fun of drivers that had gps instead of using Google maps in their previous trips, it's a waste of money since you have GPS on your phone, just learn how to use your tech, I'm not all that young and I have no problem navigating multiple apps, just learn the nuances of how the apps interact with each other, it's not random, if you don't like the way it's working try another technique. I used to hit navigate ever time I switched back to the app during a trip, had to keep canceling navigation to reload the same address, instead just switch back to maps and it picks right up.


I used to have a garmin and loved it. I think it's much preferable to using the phone. Only reason I don't use it now us I bought a car with navigation. The pax seem to love the big screen and I think it's much safer to be able to glance at it or a stand alone gps than a phone screen. I just tell them I'm putting the address in the car navigation because it's safer and if they don't like the route just let me know. I do occasionally just hit navigate on the phone when I accept a ping and I'm driving as its safer and then follow the voice commands to the pickup but pax don't like listening to blow by blow directions on the navigation so usually I mute the car nav.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I used to have a garmin and loved it. I think it's much preferable to using the phone. Only reason I don't use it now us I bought a car with navigation. The pax seem to love the big screen and I think it's much safer to be able to glance at it or a stand alone gps than a phone screen. I just tell them I'm putting the address in the car navigation because it's safer and if they don't like the route just let me know. I do occasionally just hit navigate on the phone when I accept a ping and I'm driving as its safer and then follow the voice commands to the pickup but pax don't like listening to blow by blow directions on the navigation so usually I mute the car nav.


^^^
Maybe get a Bluetooth earpiece so that your pax won't have their refined sensibilities offended.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Omair said:


> Some of you come off as saying that mileage/maintenance is the ONLY tax deduction available to drivers. This is not true. You can also deduct cost of your mobile device, cell phone plan, any clothes you buy for the job, dry cleaning, water bottles (if you still supply those), and other such expenses.


I do not believe clothes are deductible if they can be worn elsewhere. Dry cleaning said clothes therefore the same. The IRS goes into excruciating detail into this if I recall correctly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> I would not use any cell service except the major companies. Verizon and ATT are the only two with reliable enough coverage in my area to not drop signal during the route and end up getting hosed with a straightline fare calculation. Check the service map and talk to your pax about what they use before you switch to something like Republic. I also believe Republic requires you to maintain a ratio of cell network/wifi network use or you can get shut out of the cell network temporarily...bad bad news for Uber driving.


Yeah, before switching to Republic check the Sprint coverage map and make sure it covers everywhere you expect to go. If you're in a big city you should have no problems. I'm in Portland, ME and I've had issues with very low signal when ending a trip out in Scarborough or West Falmouth, but I have yet to have no signal at all. When the signal is low it will just take longer to end the trip and calculate a fare. In my 250 trips I have yet to see a straight line route calculation.

As far as maintaining a ratio of cell/wifi use that was true when Republic was in Beta mode, but no longer. You do need to be on WiFi to activate the phone (just stop at Starbucks if you don't have it at home) but after that you've got 5gb of cell data, plus they will let you use up to 10gb of data twice each 6 months. If you go over you'll get throttled, but never cut off. Just get the $25 3G plan, no need for the 4G plan.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Maybe get a Bluetooth earpiece so that your pax won't have their refined sensibilities offended.


I don't need to hear the nav most of the time anyway. Don't need the nav at all most of the time for central houston and the freeways. Mostly just outlying areas and subdivisions. Lived here since 86. But a lot of my pax are not from here and they can see with the nav that I'm not driving in circles. If I do go out of the nav path it's because of construction and such and I let them know or its because I know a better shorter way and they can see how it's shorter. Plus I can point to the map and tell them the faster (freeway mostly) route and ask do they want the shorter route which MAY be a little cheaper but will definitely take longer. Everyone so far chooses faster.

Most people are visual so they like being able to see what's going on and they tend to not back seat drive as much when they can clearly see a nice big screen.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I've lived thirty years in my market, barely use gps as it is, but when I do is a quick glance to see the next turn, the whole map thing is over kill, your not a fighter pilot who needs an aerial satellite view, you just need to know right at main, two miles, you could wear a smart watch for that.


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

*Oh My God. There is some really stupid advice on this post*. _ You can tell this driver is new, because he often doesn't seem to know what he's talking about._
_
exempla gratia :_
*"DO NOT DRIVE AT NIGHT" *_Why? Do you have night blindness? Do you know how much business I get at night?? Lots! I drove at night on my first day. It was a good decision_

*---get a used or refurbished stand-alone GPS .* _Why? Google Maps and Verizon on smart phones has some of the best GPS in town with street names and traffic information. And you are cheap. Some of us can afford a new Garmin and all of these other things you claim people shouldn't buy new_
*
--get a cheap bluetooth earpiece.* _These are not needed and attract radiation, and are not healthy. You also don't need a phone holder. Just use a wired earpiece. They're 5 bucks at TjMaxx_
*
-- get a cheap car phone charger (I got mine from eBay for $1.50)* _Why wait for the hassle of Ebay? They sell them at TJMaxx and other places for cheap. You are a bonafide cheapskate if you only want to pay $1.50 for a charger. I paid full price for mine and it has a lifetime guarantee

-*--buy a used phone *Why? IF someone wants a phone that hasn't been "molested", let them get a new phone. Not everyone is as cheap as you.

*-- 4) Don't drive around wasting gas to look for a ping. Find a good spot (you will find "your spot" thru trial & error), park your car, and wait. Waiting is the hardest for me, so I bring my books and laptop to kill time.... *Again, this is dumb, dumb dumb advice. Driving around can sometimes put you in a better place to get more signals or you will be driving to the business. I never just sit around like a taxi_


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

UberBlackishX said:


> *Oh My God. There is some really stupid advice on this post*. _ You can tell this driver is new, because he often doesn't seem to know what he's talking about._
> _
> exempla gratia :_
> *DO NOT DRIVE AT NIGHT" *_Why? Do you have night blindness? Do you know how much business I get at night?? Lots! I drove at night on my first day. It was a good decision_
> ...


Thx for your thoughts. I started off mentioning that I was a newbie. I just wanted to share what I had learned and done. That's all. Sorry to give you dumb advices.


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

UberDesson said:


> Thx for your thoughts. I started off mentioning that I was a newbie. I just wanted to share what I had learned and done. That's all. Sorry to give you dumb advices.


*Well maybe it's what works for you, but to me the dumbest one was. .."DO NOT DRIVE AT NIGHT"*


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

UberBlackishX said:


> *Well maybe it's what works for you, but to me the dumbest one was. .."DO NOT DRIVE AT NIGHT"*


The context in which I wrote "Do not drive at night" was first-day driving. I myself drive mostly at night. Btw, I edited the words on my post.

ps: contextual concepts are a wonderful thing to learn


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

nothing beats Google maps in my opinion. GPS devices are garbage.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> *Well maybe it's what works for you, but to me the dumbest one was. .."DO NOT DRIVE AT NIGHT"*


^^^
Unless you remove your welder's goggles.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Are there currently any bonuses/referrals for new drivers with Lyft ?


----------



## ZoeW101 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd say its also really good to drive for a solid week and then look at your earnings on your Uber dashboard online. I started opusforwork.com to help people compare their wages and see if they are best maximizing their time.

We usually look at someone's earnings at 1 week on Uber factor in insurance and gas and then compare it to working the same time on Lyft to see if they should combine services or switch over to Lyft completely. Lyft gives back the commission once you work over 30 or 50 hrs. We also are happy to help explore other on-demand companies if you're interested!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Omair said:


> Some of you come off as saying that mileage/maintenance is the ONLY tax deduction available to drivers. This is not true. You can also deduct cost of your mobile device, cell phone plan, any clothes you buy for the job, dry cleaning, water bottles (if you still supply those), and other such expenses.


The only *legitimate* deductions for clothing are for job-specific uniforms, like for cops or ones with business names on them. Even if you are required to wear a black suit to drive for a limo company, that doesn't make it deductible. Since there are no uniform requirements for Uber/Lyft (that might constitute an employer/employee relationship) there is no *legitimate* deduction. Nothing prevents you from claiming a deduction, but if you get flagged for an audit, it's not going to fly.
A good source for tax advice is member Tristan Zier, CEO of Zen99, a site for independent contractors. He is a former CPA .


----------



## billip (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks UberDesson for the list of tips - I've been driving in Perth (Western Australia) since mid-Feb this year and the tips in your list resonate with me.
Thanks also to ChrisInABQ - driving times are a bit like gambling - you will have good days and not so good days but as you (probably) all know by now you can pretty much pick where the good areas and good times/rides are.
The tips/advice I can add/reiterate for a newbie (from a relative newbie) :-
1. Watch the Uber videos (as per UberDesson's post) - and watch them again occasionally as they do get updated from time to time.
2. Don't chase Surge pricing areas - by the time you get there the surge will probably have finished (except for exceptional circumstances)
3. Don't stress about ratings in the first 10 or so rides. You'll develop your style and manner and become comfortable with what you are doing, where you are going, what to say or not, etc. Once you have settled this will reflect in the rating you receive.
4. Don't take advantage of the system - I know one person that had their 'neighbour' take many (>15) rides over short distances. The Uber office will work this out and suspend your account.
5. As above - keep good track of your costs/expenses and income for tax purposes.
6. the obvious ones - keep your car clean, odourless, without things dangling around, etc - it's not just your mobile office, it's a place where you are providing your riders some comfort and escape from the crazy world for a few minutes. Drive with care.
7. This might only be relevant in Perth - I've had problems with the Uber partner app when going through the Perth tunnel. The app doesn't seem to like losing GPS signal. Sometimes I've had to restart my phone at the end of a ride to be able to complete it and rate the rider. Don't stress about this if it happens to you. The Uber partner app has corrected itself every time (on my phone) after a restart. There are TWO tips here - one: move a short distance away from where you dropped of the rider, to a place where you can safely turn off/on your phone, start the Uber partner app and End the trip. It may take a few minutes but better to sort it out straight away. Two: don't stress if it happens.
8. Personal preference - I have a pocket wifi that riders can use if they want to, although most will have their own data plans anyway and for the length of most rides they won't bother. I use my pocket wifi to connect my phone to rather than using the data plan on my phone. And my phone is of course my GPS too (even though my car has built-in GPS sat-nav).
9. To provide connection for riders to charge their various phone types I bought three-way USB cable - an example: http://bit.ly/1De76B3

For mapping/navigation I use Waze - works pretty well in Perth and reported map problems are attended to promptly (here in Perth anyway).

Also - I'll never forget the first job request I accepted. My mind was racing with 'what should I do now?' TIP - just remember to be courteous, and Begin the fare.

We all learn something new everyday!


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

billip said:


> We all learn something new everyday!


Yup we do.... and after reading your post ,I can pretty much guarantee that you,ll be updating it as time goes on- -
uber on my Australian friend -


----------



## billip (Apr 14, 2015)

jackstraww said:


> Yup we do.... and after reading your post ,I can pretty much guarantee that you,ll be updating it as time goes on- -
> uber on my Australian friend -


Thank you jackstraww.


----------



## Alex-Perth (May 17, 2015)

billip said:


> 7. This might only be relevant in Perth - I've had problems with the Uber partner app when going through the Perth tunnel. The app doesn't seem to like losing GPS signal. Sometimes I've had to restart my phone at the end of a ride to be able to complete it and rate the rider. Don't stress about this if it happens to you.


Wow..
That must be relevant to any tunnel (or to a particular phone model?)
Anyway, that means if you have UberPartner and GPS Navi on the same device, so when UberPartner hangs down the device you may miss your navigation? Sounds bad.
It looks beneficial to have, say, 2 phones - 1 for Uber (let it hang if it wants) and 1 for Google Maps/Waze/HERE/Navigon/whatever. (doesn't it?)
I do not consider having "GPS device" because: 1) I hate them and 2) I have enough phones already


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

"UberDesson said:


> -get a cheap bluetooth earpiece (I got mine from eBay also for $14)


Ew! Why? I hate those things and would never use one.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> 5) Have "thick skin" and smile in all occasions. You will see all types of riders, from the classy ones to the rude ones. Don't let whatever they say and do get to you. Stay polite & smile. This "thick skin" strategy will work for your benefits in the long run. It has worked for me and it will work for you too. It's hard but doable. My motto: "SMILE & PRETEND" LOL


Sometimes you need to be firm or put your foot down. Too many pax have become accustomed to doormat drivers. No. Kick them out when necessary.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> You can avoid saving all receipts if you plan to use the standard mileage deduction, just make sure you're keeping a detailed log of miles (personal and business) and possibly a log of rides (doesn't have to be too formal, something contemporaneous will suffice). I'm not sure how many on here use actual vehicle expenses, meaning their actuals exceed the standard deduction. I tracked actuals for a whole year (in a gas-guzzling Tahoe) when playing "real estate agent" and they still didn't come close to the IRS deduction.


I still think you should save receipts so that you know your actual costs


----------

